# Kata PAIKU by Tomishiro Azusa



## Jason Striker II (Mar 4, 2012)

A student of Sakumoto Tsuguo. This woman displays real spirit and Kime in here Kata - great.


http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/63dQyFR8hxU/?fr=rec1&FR=LIAN


----------

